# Resize leather strap



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has any advice on cutting a leather strap down in size. It has no stitching so no issue there, but it also has black "polished"? Edges, and I imagine cutting it will give it a raw edge that'll look odd.

The other option is just to sell the Pav and buy a Hirsch


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any advice on cutting a leather strap down in size. It has no stitching so no issue there, but it also has black "polished"? Edges, and I imagine cutting it will give it a raw edge that'll look odd.
> 
> The other option is just to sell the Pav and buy a Hirsch


 you can "polish" the edge, just make the raw edge a bit damp and rub with a smooth screwdriver shaft and maybe blacken with a sharpie?


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

hughlle said:


> The other option is just to sell the Pav and buy a Hirsch


 You can also send it to Pav and he will do it for You. :yes:


----------



## Bluehase284 (Dec 23, 2015)

Cut it with a hot knife. Heat a razor sharp knife up on the hob and then make the cut. Then finish the edge with some black shoe polish, and finally polish with the off cut of strap. Will look mint.


----------

